# Blues May 1998-Aug 2012



## marie5890

My heart is broken, Blues, my moofs-poofs. Gonna miss that pink nose, how you would paw my nose in the morning to wake me up and purr in my face. Your kindness and gentless sweet SWEET spirit...

THANK YOU FOR BEING A PART OF MY LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

Sorry for your loss  My sympathies.


----------



## Arianwen

Very sorry for you.


----------



## BKME

So sorry for your loss. There really are no other words.


----------



## maggie23

Run freely at the Rainbow Bridge, Blues!!! until you and Marie meet again. :angel

i'm so sorry for your loss. hope you're hanging in there.


----------



## kikibananas

*i am so sorry*

she had a good life i am so sorry :crying:angel


----------



## Mitts & Tess

My heart goes out to you. I hope all the great memories will comfort your breaking heart.


----------



## Kobster

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FuzzyMama

Such a sweet kitty face... I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## Victoriax

so sorry for your loss ((big hugs)) xxx

Blues was very beautiful, run free baby blues xxxx


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm so sorry. She sounds like a special kitty.


----------



## marie5890

Thank you everyone.

I still have her two sisters that I must take care of. My avatar is the youngest, Harmony. Then there is the middle one, Rhythm.

I dont like this new normal, but for their sakes, I am adjusting.


----------



## orrymain

I'm sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry. I hope both you and her sisters continue to adjust to the new, but not nearly as wonderful, normal.


----------



## marie5890

Missing you so very badly today, my moofs poofs...

Everything about you, I miss I miss I miss. :'(


----------



## spirite

I'n so sorry that you're having a difficult day. Some days are just miserable, and the pain always seems so fresh.


----------



## marie5890

HAPPY 16 MOOFS POOFS...

I miss miss and love love you every day, Blues. I love you. Happy birthday sweet girl


----------



## marie5890

Tomorrow is 2 years since I sent you on to the Bridge.

Goodness but I miss you. :'( 
I'm doing ok, but the missing you has never stopped. Not for a minuet. The loving you hasn't stopped. Not for a second.

But I'm ok, moofs poofs. I wish I could do it all over. I would do so many things so differently.

Forgive me for not listening to my gut to get you a different vet. I ignored that gut instinct, and I am sorry.

But I dont ignore it anymore. And because of it, Harmony is doing ok, thanks to Grandma's generosity (SHE MISSES YOU!!! She looks outside her bedroom to wear you and Tux's bodies are buried. SHE MISSES YOU!!)

Thanks for sending Cricket to us. She is such a happy, truly happy kitty. Very friendly, like you are. Sweet spirited. 

The past 2 years have been tough on so many levels. I mean really really hard. I'm just starting to heal, to feel like me again. 

I hope you spend a lot of time with Yeshua and the Love that created you. I hope you and Tux are together. Even though you weren't buddy-buddy, I knew you didnt mind each other

My Rhythm and My Blues. The one dream of mine that actually came true. What a special dream you two are.

Did I tell you, I miss miss you? I love love you?
Yep, I do special girl, you and Rhythm.
Come visit me in my dreams anytime, ok? 
Love, your Buddy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

(((HUGS))) For you Marie...
Sharon


----------



## marie5890

10cats2dogs said:


> (((HUGS))) For you Marie...
> Sharon


thank you.

:sad2

I know everyone here understands. And I am so grateful for that. There are very few people that I would feel this comfortable sharing my sadness with.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I am so sorry, Marie....I know how aching your loss is and that you long to hold them for just one more time to tell them how much they mean to you. They were truly lucky kitties to live with you and bless your life with their love and gratefulness. I believe, with all my heart, that our beloved fur-babies' spirits are still here with us and someday we will be reunited. Until then...they know you love them and miss them....they are around...


----------



## spirite

Such a beautiful tribute to Blues! 

I know how tough a day this must have been for you. Lots of hugs!


----------

